# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Antivirale middelen bij griep spaarzaam gebruiken - Griep.Blog.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Antivirale middelen bij griep spaarzaam gebruiken*
*Griep.Blog.nl -** 1 uur geleden*
Behalve griepvaccins bestaan er ook antivirale geneesmiddelen tegen het griepvirus. Door het dodelijke vogelgriepvirus H5N1 en de angst voor een pandemie kwamen die laatste volop in de belangstelling. Het Federaal Kenniscentrum voor de Gezondheidszorg *...*
Chronische lage rugpijn: rust roest Ziekenhuis.nl
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

